# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка создания отчета

## bblackk

Строю элементарный отчет остатки материалов, синтаксис-контроль выдает ошибку такую:
Если Фл_НеВыводитьСклады <<?>>= 0 Тогда;
{Отчет.ОстаткиМатериалов.Ф  рма.Модуль(27)}: Переменная не определена (Фл_НеВыводитьСклады)
Текст в модуле такой:
Процедура Сформировать()
 Запрос = СоздатьОбъект("Запрос");

ТекстЗапроса = "
|Материал = Регистр.ОстаткиМатериалов.  Материал;
|Склад = Регистр.ОстаткиМатериалов.  Склад;
|Количество = Регистр.ОстаткиМатериалов.  Количество;
|Функция КоличествоКонОст = КонОст(Количество);
|Группировка Материал;
|Группировка Склад; 
|Условие (Материал в ВыбрМатериалГруппа); 
|Условие (Склад в ВыбрСклад); 
|";
 Если Запрос.Выполнить(ТекстЗапр  оса) = 0 Тогда;
 	Возврат;
КонецЕсли;
Таб = СоздатьОбъект("Таблица");
Таб.ВывестиСекцию("Заголов  к");

Пока Запрос.Группировка(1) = 1 Цикл
Если Запрос.Материал.ЭтоГруппа()  =1 Тогда;
Таб.ВывестиСекцию("Группа");
Иначе
Таб.ВывестиСекцию("Материа  ");

Если Фл_НеВыводитьСклады = 0 Тогда;
Пока Запрос.Группировка(2) = 1 Цикл;
Таб.ВывестиСекцию("Склад");
КонецЦикла;
КонецЕсли;
КонецЕсли;
КонецЦикла;

Таб.Опции(0); 
Таб.Показать("ОстаткиМатер  алов", "");


КонецПроцедуры 


Процедура Склад()

КонецПроцедуры  

Процедура ОбрСклад()

КонецПроцедуры  

Процедура ОбрМатериалГруппа()

КонецПроцедуры

Кто знает, в чем ошибка? Как поправить

----------


## alexandr_ll

Ежели у реквизита Фл_НеВыводитьСклады  тип "Булево" , то 
Если Фл_НеВыводитьСклады Тогда;

----------

bblackk (25.03.2021)

----------

